# Kerberos SSO with Apache



## fred974 (Nov 19, 2012)

Hello,

I have a web server hosting a java application (tomcat hidden behind Apache) that must use kerberos SSO on windows 2008 ldap server.

If I remove SSO the web application is working fine but I cannot get it to work with single sign on.

So... I was advised to create a simple web page that would show that I have SSO working using .

```
<!--#echo var="REMOTE_USER"-->
```


```
<!--#printenv -->
```

Has anyone here ever written something like this?

I know a bit about code but not enough to do what I need.

Thank you all

Frederic


----------



## SirDice (Nov 19, 2012)

The biggest question is does the webserver need to authenticate or does your web application?

http://www.grolmsnet.de/kerbtut/


----------



## fred974 (Nov 19, 2012)

That's a very good question... I need to look into that
I never saw the scenario from that angle. thank you


----------

